# Do you smoke?



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

??


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

No and have no interest to do so.


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

Nope never have and doubt i ever will, last year i was pretty much the only non smoker on my course at college it got pretty awkward being the only person left sitting there while everyone else went for a cigarette break lol.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Why is the only no answer "No, and I find it totally disgusting"? :stu

I didn't vote. My answer would be no but I don't find it "totally disgusting" either. :no


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

WineKitty said:


> Why is the only no answer "No, and I find it totally disgusting"? :stu
> 
> I didn't vote. My answer would be no but I don't find it "totally disgusting" either. :no


This. I don't smoke, but I don't care much if people do.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I quit smoking. 1 week, 3 days smoke free. I just got bored of it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I used to smoke a little bit, but I don't anymore.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

WineKitty said:


> Why is the only no answer "No, and I find it totally disgusting"? :stu
> 
> I didn't vote. My answer would be no but I don't find it "totally disgusting" either. :no


hmm good point


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Use to smoke a couple years ago but i don't anymore. Deep throating smoke is wack!


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I smoke. Usually five or less a day though *shrugs* sometimes none at all. Depends I guess.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I'll never smoke, it's one of the things that disgusts me the most.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

No and not date with a smoker.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Nein,dis vrot en vreeslik sleg vir jou hart.Very disgusting!


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> No and not date with a smoker.


how about a hardcore alcoholic?


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes. Not a heavy smoker, though.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Not anymore


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Nada I just never saw the appeal of it


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope I prefer having working lungs.


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

WineKitty said:


> Why is the only no answer "No, and I find it totally disgusting"? :stu
> 
> I didn't vote. My answer would be no but I don't find it "totally disgusting" either. :no


Poorly created polls drive me up the wall too. x_x

I was wondering why there wasn't a "Yes, that's totally disgusting" option.

I smoke and find it disgusting. Shame OP :no


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

SilentLuke said:


> I quit smoking. 1 week, 3 days smoke free. I just got bored of it.


:high5



ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I used to smoke a little bit, but I don't anymore.


:high5



CWe said:


> Use to smoke a couple years ago but i don't anymore. Deep throating smoke is wack!


:high5



thewall said:


> Not anymore


:high5

And to any other former smokers. You guys deserve a big round of applause :boogie


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

No. Never tried it. Never interested in trying.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I can't stand smoking tobacco, it's horrible. The taste, the smell and the headrush is just....ew.


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

Do I smoke? Not tobacco


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

AwkBoy said:


> Do I smoke? Not tobacco


The avatar was a bit of a give away lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nope, I don't smoke at all. I never have and never will. My dad smokes and he even smokes around me. I'd like to take that cig of his and throw it in his face.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

No. It's disgusting, expensive, and I don't see the point.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes if the odd weekly-bi weekly cigar counts with my buddy. And yes *cigar* not cigarette.


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

No. Technically they are disgusting, but the scent of them kind of turns me on. So.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I used to smoke cigarettes, but I am glad to say that I quit and never will smoke again. it made me depressed because all I was doing was destroying my own health. It also made me sad that I was doing this behind my own familie's back...especially my parents. It killed me. It was also disgusting. I quit 4 months ago. I know that's not long enough but yeah.


----------



## Vee87 (Jul 16, 2012)

12-16 a day for the past year.... :/


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Never have, never will. I'd like to keep my health.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Nope it's a disgusting habit. When I was single, I would not sleep with a smoker because the stench of smoke gets everywhere.

I'm glad more and more people are quitting.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Before the worst of the SE I used to have a buddy from Turkey and occasionally we would hang out and smoke from his hookah. It was kind of cool because he had all these flavored tobaccos, like strawberry and mint and so forth.

Aside from that I haven't smoked anything since 1996.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

hell to the no


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope.

Took a couple of puffs as a teenager, got sick, hacked up a lung. Never tried it again.

We could really knock down our health care costs if nobody smoked. Just sayin'...


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I smoked for over 20 years and quit two years ago.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

cloister2 said:


> how about a hardcore alcoholic?


No, I don't want that either.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> No, I don't want that either.


picky aren't we? :roll


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

cloister2 said:


> picky aren't we? :roll


I am the pickiest I know :b


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

for a very very short time in my life...


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

SilentLuke said:


> I quit smoking. 1 week, 3 days smoke free. I just got bored of it.


Lol, this sounds like the reason I don't drink. It just doesn't do anything exciting for me. Just makes me feel sea sick and then a few hours later I get better.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No, I've never been a smoker.


----------



## Mr Deuce (Nov 14, 2008)

AwkBoy said:


> Do I smoke? Not tobacco


:yes :boogie


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

No. I smoked 1 cigarette when I was 14 and I didn't like it.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Nope


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I smoked a cigarette like once. It gave me a headache and made me all dizzy. Also, according to my friend I wasn't even smoking it right, lol. faiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilll


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

No because its nasty!


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

I never really cared for smoking cigarettes but occasionally I'll smoke one if I'm drunk or high..love smoking pot though


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

No. I wouldn't say that it's totally disgusting either, so I guess I can't vote.


----------



## fordsoad (Feb 16, 2011)

Nah, I don't smoke and I never will. I don't think it's disgusting, though. Different strokes.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't smoke and I DO find it disgusting.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

No. Tobacco smells gross. Marijuana smells nice though.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

komorikun said:


> No. Tobacco smells gross. Marijuana smells nice though.


It smells so good the Police know you have it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

bigblue38 said:


> It smells so good the Police know you have it.


It is basically legal here. If someone has pot the cops just ask to see your marijuana card. I must say though, that I didn't appreciate the guy who was smoking a joint in the elevator before I got on it.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

WineKitty said:


> Why is the only no answer "No, and I find it totally disgusting"? :stu
> 
> I didn't vote. My answer would be no but I don't find it "totally disgusting" either. :no


+1



komorikun said:


> No. Tobacco smells gross. Marijuana smells nice though.


If it smells like burnt when you light it up, does it mean it's ****ty weed? I ran outside my room today worried because I thought something was burning in the kitchen. Turns out one of my roommates was smoking pot with two friends in the living room...


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

No, just once when I was 6 y.o...


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I tried smoking but never got into it, just made me cough badly and I didn't enjoy it. It seems it helps relax people and weed looks fun so wish I was a smoker in a way.


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

no its disgusting.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

I smoked on and off last few year..never more than 5 a day but usually just a couple rollies... absolutely disgusting stuff though, chemical death... give me a bowl of fine *** nuggage any day


----------



## WhiteBic (Nov 22, 2012)

I smoke a pack a day typically...usually a little less than that. 

Yeah it's bad but I love those menthols


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

No, I've never even tried. My parents smoke and I hate that awful stink so much.


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)

no, I think its pointless


----------



## Metrodorus (Nov 22, 2012)

I smoke tobacco from my pipe every once in a while, that's about it though.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Smoking late at night whilst looking up at a clear sky is ace.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Probably 20 - 30 most days. It' quite disgusting. I don't like it. It's just a stupid addiction.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

jayjaythejetplane said:


> Smoking late at night whilst looking up at a clear sky is ace.


thats what I just did and I swear ive just seen either a ufo or a shooting star ! was crazy


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

low said:


> Probably 20 - 30 most days. It' quite disgusting. I don't like it. It's just a stupid addiction.


My sister feels the same and has been using the electric models with success. Could be worth a shot, I think it works out cheaper too.



DubnRun said:


> thats what I just did and I swear ive just seen either a ufo or a shooting star ! was crazy


You sure it's tobacco you're smoking? lol


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

jayjaythejetplane said:


> My sister feels the same and has been using the electric models with success. Could be worth a shot, I think it works out cheaper too.
> 
> You sure it's tobacco you're smoking? lol


lol yeah i hate tobacco but yes thats all it was


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Nope


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

weed and spice mainly. no cigarettes


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

jayjaythejetplane said:


> My sister feels the same and has been using the electric models with success. Could be worth a shot, I think it works out cheaper too.


My parents reported some success with those but they haven't quit. I think at the end of the day a lot of it is boredom. I can be hiking and smoke 3 a day, working and smoke 5 a day. Nothing to do all day and it's easy to light up.


----------



## Swanhild (Nov 26, 2012)

Amphoteric said:


> Yes. Not a heavy smoker, though.


Me too. I only smoke like a pack a week or so.


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

I never have, and I probably never will.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Nope, I don't smoke tobacco. Too expensive, in more ways than one. I have tried it a few times to satisfy my curiosity but was largely unimpressed. And the smell was an unpleasant reminder of my dead uncle. Which reminds me... I could probably ask my grandmother how to roll my own cigar. How strange.


----------



## Things Unsaid (Nov 26, 2012)

I had one cigarette when I was 15 because someone gave me one. I never had another.


----------



## Pesten (Oct 22, 2012)

No. I value my health


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

No. I hate it when parents walk smoking with their kids by their side (especially on school roads) and find it ignorant when they stand in front of doors should be specialised smoking zones built across the country and laws against smoking in the presence of small children.


----------



## Irvine (May 30, 2012)

Yes but not tobacco though.

You can hate now.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

yeah, i started at a fairly early age too


----------



## SnowSunRainClouds (Dec 3, 2012)

I like my nice pink lungs. So no, and I never will.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

no dont want this happening


----------



## yep (Mar 21, 2011)

pastels said:


> no dont want this happening


Aren't I glad for that!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

pastels said:


> no dont want this happening


I gotta say... the smoker's lungs don't look good, but the non-smoker's lungs aren't looking so hot either. It looks gross. Like a dead jellyfish or raw animal fat. I just wanna poke it with a stick.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Never touched one, never will. I grew up in the bowling alleys, and that was more than enough. Having that smell cling to you long after you went home... so glad I don't have to breathe it in anymore when I want to go somewhere.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

No. Smokings gross and it smells really bad. Plus, I don't want to get cancer and other dieseases.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I smoke, but i'm finding i'm smoking less with the cold weather - that's when i have to smoke outside - hate when my hands are so cold they go red and i can't feel anything because i have spent roughly 5 minutes holding a cigarette.

Also for some reason i have no nicotine stains on my teeth - mainly cos i use a really good toothpaste/ mouthwash 3 times a day and my teeth are in good shape. 

But i must admit, i thoroughly enjoy smoking, especially with a cup of tea, so usually i smoke 5 a day.


----------



## itthing21 (Jun 23, 2012)

No.


----------



## drawan (Dec 7, 2012)

No, i have asthma so i wouldnt want to worsen it by smoking.


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

Yes. It _took_ away the stress of things before, now it's just changed the colour of my teeth and made my Asthma worse... And emptied my wallet. I am cutting down now (Want to quit eventually) but I feel it's too late, that the damage has been done. (Which makes me think "Oh whatever, imma go smoke.") As for the colour of my lungs, if I ever happen to see my lungs, I think I'd have bigger concerns than what they look like..:cig (My record longest post!)


----------



## kayprc (Nov 29, 2012)

Not cigarets.....lol


----------

